

Letter to all customers from the CEO of 23andMe - agotterer
http://pastebin.com/kBbJtxRN

======
agotterer
I hope that 23andMe can get this sorted out soon. I'm a customer for many
years and have purchased a number of kits as gifts. Of course I bought a kit
as a gift on Sunday, the day before the FDA letter. Good luck 23andMe!

